# Free Set of Interval International Renewal Coupons



## Miss Marty (Mar 4, 2006)

*Free to an II - Interval International -  Member*

Interval International Membership Value Coupons & 
American Airlines Discount Coupons expires 6/30/06

Gone..  Mailed out on Sat March 4 at 3:15 PM


----------



## gmarine (Mar 5, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Free to an II - Interval International -  Member
> 
> Interval International Membership Value Coupons &
> American Airlines Discount Coupons expires 6/30/06
> ...



The airline discount coupons can only be used by another II member if hthat member has not already used his certificates for the current year. You actually dont even need the certificates for the discount. II will have them listed in your accountfor use.


----------

